# Drywall codes



## c_tischler (May 2, 2008)

Ok I know codes vary by township. I have pretty much always done commercial work. I just got into doing residential for someone and they are telling me all kinds of dumb stuff I never heard of anyone failing for. Anyone know the basic codes in northeast PA for stuff like gaps around the boxes, screws ( I do 6 inches on the end and 8 in the field), etc... Thanks


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Boca codes are usally universal. I haven't seen them not apply anywhere in the US.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

This might help. *Click Here *
*:thumbsup:*


----------

